

Ask YC: New Branding For MIT EF. Thoughts? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.mitefbranding.org/

======
jasonlbaptiste
hey guys,

im pretty involved with mit enterprise forum. (cto in florida + member in
silicon valley). New branding was launched a couple of months ago. Really
great job by designers in Toronto. What are your thoughts? Any good
suggestions for design integration?

~~~
brm
Well the text of the logo isn't very crisp, the alignment of links in the menu
bar appears to be overly skewed toward the top of the bar, and the paragraph
of text isn't centered?

On the whole though I appreciate it when any site makes a move towards
minimalism, thats something we should all get behind.

~~~
paulgb
Not only the logo text, the whole logo is grainy. JPEG doesn't handle sharp
diagonal lines very well.

There is something interesting going on with the logo - each page refers to a
different copy of the logo, so it is re-loaded for each new page the user
views. Not strictly related to the branding, but something that is not too
hard to fix and would save you a bit of bandwidth.

------
andyking
MIT's logo is really retro. It looks like something you'd see on East German
TV circa 1987.

